# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  LenovoEMC объявляет о выпуске новых высокопроизводительных видеорегистраторов

## Lenovo_BY

_
Новые модели видеорегистраторов поддерживают работу_ _модуля_ _Milestone_ _Interconnect__ для создания централизованных систем видеонаблюдения любого масштаба, включая системы видеонаблюдения для географически распределенных предприятий_ 

Компания LenovoEMC Limited выпустила новую линейку высокопроизводительных двух- и четырехъдисковых настольных сетевых видеорегистраторов (Network Video Recorder), оснащенных новейшим программным обеспечением VMS (video management software) компании Milestone Systems, лидера индустрии. LenovoEMC™ NVR - современные, надежные масштабируемые сетевые видеорегистраторы, которые станут отличным решением для любых предприятий, в том числе, географически распределенных. 

Видеорегистратор LenovoEMC™ px2-300d NVR, а также новая модель px4-400d NVR поддерживают работу модуля Milestone Interconnect™, который позволяет связывать сетевые хранилища с программным обеспечением класса премиум XProtect® Corporate. Это ПО, в свою очередь, поддерживает неограниченное количество серверов, камер и пользователей и позволяет при оптимальных затратах создать гибкую централизованную систему видеонаблюдения на удаленных объектах. Количество подключенных видеорегистраторов также не ограничено. Лицензия на использование модуля Milestone Interconnect реализуется через каналы дистрибуции компании Milestone. 

Новые видеорегистраторы LenovoEMC™ NVR с программным обеспечением Milestone Arcus идут в комплекте с лицензиями на несколько камер и возможностью обновления программного обеспечения. LenovoEMC™ NVR легко установить и просто использовать. Возможность обновления ПО до новейшей версии обеспечивает максимальную производительность их работы. Пользователи сетевых хранилищ LenovoEMC серии px, как стоечных, так и настольных, могут обновить программное обеспечение Milestone Arcus VMS, загрузив соответствующее приложение. 

Эндрю Хьюго (Andrew Hugo), директор по маркетингу сетевых систем хранения в подразделении Lenovo Enterprise Product: «Мы интегрировали программное обеспечение по видеоуправлению Milestone Arcus с ведущими в отрасли сетевыми системами хранения Lenovo EMC. Результатом нашей работы стали новые модели видеорегистраторов с превосходными показателями надежности, качеством изображения, приемлемой ценой и при этом простые в установке, что выгодно отличает их от других решений на рынке. Использование модуля Milestone Interconnect позволит применять новые модели видеорегистраторов LenovoEMC как в крупных географически распределенных компаниях, так и на предприятиях малого бизнеса. Где бы ни работали наши клиенты: в небольшом офисе, на малом предприятии или в крупной распределенной компании - они смогут положиться на новые видеорегистраторы LenovoEMC». 

Ларс Норденлунг Фриис (Lars Nordenlund Friis), вице-президент подразделения Incubation and Ventures компании Milestone Systems: «Сетевые хранилища LenovoEMC стали первыми устройствами на рынке с предустановленным программным обеспечением Milestone Arcus. И мы с большим вниманием и радостью наблюдали за тем, с каким успехом команда LenovoEMC внедряла свою продукцию на рынке. В ответ на спрос на рынке стали предлагать все больше устройств СХД, в том числе стоечных сетевых хранилищ корпоративного класса с более мощным процессором и расширенными возможностями по хранению данных. Именно эти тенденции мы считаем очень перспективными. Модуль Milestone Interconnect стал важной частью решений Milestone Arcus, ведь он позволяет связывать системы хранения данных и видеонаблюдения на множестве объектов и с множеством подключенных камер. Благодаря этому конечные пользователи могут получать актуальную информацию о функциональных потребностях системы, а также  о необходимости масштабирования и поддержки неограниченного количества серверов, камер и пользователей». 

Новые модели видеорегистраторов LenovoEMC – это идеальное решение для предприятий с существующей инфраструктурой видеонаблюдения на базе сетевых устройств хранения, а также для тех, кто переходит с аналоговых на IP-системы.   


*Ключевые особенности новых моделей сетевых видеорегистраторов* *LenovoEMC*:

·         Автоматическая установка и настройка: конфигурирование не требуется. Система готова к работе за считанные минуты;
·         Полнофункциональное сетевое хранилище в сочетании с системой управления видеофайлами;
·         Емкость хранения - 4Tб или 8Tб с возможностью масштабирования
·         Лицензии на 4, 8 или 16 камер;
·         Поддержка до 16 аналоговых камер при оснащении 16-канальной платой PCIe, что позволяет пользователям аналоговых систем использовать существующую инфраструктуру при переходе на IP-системы; 
·         Гибридная система с поддержкой до 20 IP-камер;
·         Поддержка широкого спектра IP-камер различных производителей;
·         Жёсткие диски корпоративного класса для работы в режиме 24х7, защита RAID-массивов, поддержка ИБП, репликация данных с устройства на устройство;
·         Полная поддержка программного обеспечения для максимальной производительности оборудования и загрузки последних обновлений ПО, включая обновление драйверов видеокамер;
·         Расширенные средства видеозаписи: обнаружение движения, e-mail уведомления о возникновении каких-либо угроз,  просмотр видео с мобильных устройств на базе ОС iOS, Android и Windows Phone; Оптимизированная система для регистрации правонарушений и экспорта улик в формате видеофайла.*Milestone* *Arcus*

Milestone Arcus - платформа встроенного видеонаблюдения для простых и недорогостоящих систем безопасности. Платформа Milestone Arcus совместима с ОС Linux®, Mac®OSX и Windows®, установленными в различных устройствах. Milestone Arcus создана с учетом современных требований, отличается простотой и легкостью установки. 

*Доступность и цены*

Новые модели видеорегистраторов LenovoEMC® NVR поступили в продажу с 15 апреля 2014 года по цене от €1.230,00 за LenovoEMC® px2-300d NVR с ПО Milestone Arcus и от €1.769,00 за LenovoEMC® px4-400d NVR с ПО Milestone Arcus. На некоторых региональных рынках будут доступны отдельные модели видеорегистраторов.

LenovoEMC также предложит Milestone Arcus VMS приложение, доступное для скачивания пользователям высокопроизводительных настольных и стоечных систем хранения LenovoEMC серии px на сайте [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].  Данная версия Milestone Arcus будет содержать две демоверсии лицензии для использования камеры в течение 30 дней. Пользователи могут также приобрести и активировать полные версии лицензии.

Более подробную информацию о Lenovo EMC NVR и других сетевых хранилищах Lenovo можно найти на сайте [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].


Более подробная информация о программном обеспечении Milestone Arcus представлена на сайте [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. 

###

*О компании* *Milestone* *Systems*

Компания Milestone Systems основана в 1998 г. и является, по оценкам IMS Research, лидирующим разработчиком программного обеспечения по управлению IP-видео (VMS) на открытой платформе. Компания предлагает мощные, надежные и простые в использовании решения,  что доказано сотнями и тысячами систем видеонаблюдения на базе ПО Milestone Systems, установленных в различных компаниях по всему миру.  Решения Milestone Systems обладают широкими возможностями интеграции с самыми различными системами и аппаратным обеспечением. Продукты компании продаются через каналы ее партнеров в более чем ста странах мира и помогают пользователям решать различные задачи, в том числе управлять рисками, защищать человеческие ресурсы и собственные активы, оптимизировать различные процессы, а также снижать затраты. Более подробная информация представлена на сайте [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].


*О компании* *LenovoEMC*

LenovoEMC – совместное предприятие, созданное Lenovo и EMC в декабре 2012 года. LenovoEMC производит качественные и простые в использовании сетевые хранилища, являющиеся оптимальным выбором для всех категорий пользователей и предприятий. Более подробная информация о продуктах LenovoEMC представлена на сайте  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------


## nats

это я так понимаю для тех, кому важно организоваться надежное видеонаблюдение?

----------

